
Show HN: Help Wanted: Test Docker CE for Raspberry Pi - alexellisuk
https://github.com/alexellis/docker-arm/issues?q=is%3Aissue+is%3Aopen+label%3Asave-docker
======
alexellisuk
Docker binaries for Raspberry Pi took a brief pause at 17.05 (May) - skipping
17.06 and should continue in 17.07. At the same time Raspberry Pi foundation
have switched over to Stretch complicating matters.

The issues linked are to help test 17.07 (including Swarm) on Raspbian
Stretch.

------
oblib
Cool!!

I've been wanting to play with Docker and just downloaded the new Stretch
image a couple days ago.

Thank you!!!

